# Catering Kitchen



## jim baird (Jun 15, 2010)

How often do members here encounter the concept "catering kitchen" in plans?

Where is it defined?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

A catering kitchen, pantry, or warming kitchen usually applies to an area where final preparations are made.  Food may be brought in from the main kitchens in electric warming carts either in bulk or already set up on plate.  The catering kitchen is used to get the food out to the guests.  In my experience, a catering kitchen, pantry or warming kitchen usually does not have commercial cooking equipment that would require a hood or fire extinguishing system.  Some may have dishwashers depending upon the food service program.  The area would also usually have beverage dispensing, including coffee urns.

No sure there is a formal definition anywhere, but this is typcial in convention centers, arenas, stadiums, conference centers, hotels or other assembly areas with food service that are not restaurants.


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2010)

treat like any other kitchen, if you are talking in commercail setting.

what is the real question besides defintion

catering kitchen, ballroom kitchen, event kitchen, snack bar, if it looks like a kitchen it is a kitchen


----------



## north star (Jun 15, 2010)

**     *     **

*jim b.,*



*The term will most likely be defined by each AHJ and how they want to*

*interpret / apply it.      Coug Dad has given a good description though!  * 



**     *     **


----------



## brudgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Warming Galley


----------



## texasbo (Jun 15, 2010)

We have a number of them. One of our resort hotels has numerous catering kitchens serving a 1 million square foot convention center facility. As others have said, they are really mainly staging and prep areas, with spaces for warming carts, tables, and coolers/freezers. They are approximately the size of my neighborhood. They do not have cooking.

Do you have specific questions/concerns?


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2010)

have seen so called catering kitchens that are full blown kitchens

seems like it would be case by case, to what is shown on the plans


----------



## jim baird (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for replies.

No hidden agenda cda.

OP relates to the one I put up on grease traps.

Project done and bid "behind my back", or prior to my arrival.  Small town project with grant money for historic pres., architect allowed "catering kitchen" desc. to avoid commercial hood costs, then caved in to city clerk's insistence on domestic range, two wall ovens, garbage disposal, and residential dishwasher.

My note to architect that even domestic cooking equipment needs hood etc in non-residential setting brought an emphatic recommendation to eliminate all those "extras".

Small town life.


----------



## texasbo (Jun 15, 2010)

Aha. Then it's not a catering kitchen, it's a commercial kitchen...


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2010)

Vindicated

vin·di·cate (vnd-kt)

tr.v. vin·di·cat·ed, vin·di·cat·ing, vin·di·cates

1. To clear of accusation, blame, suspicion, or doubt with supporting arguments or proof: "Our society permits people to sue for libel so that they may vindicate their reputations" (Irving R. Kaufman).

2. To provide justification or support for: vindicate one's claim.

3. To justify or prove the worth of, especially in light of later developments.

4. To defend, maintain, or insist on the recognition of (one's rights, for example).

5. To exact revenge for; avenge.

SO YOU are batting 4th:::

"""Project done and bid "behind my back", or prior to my arrival"""

Clean-up hitter  Player hitting fourth in the batting order - a power hitter who's expected to clean the bases by bringing his teammates home


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Kitchen Dos'nt know?

Where the food goes after it's made


----------



## mark handler (Jul 1, 2010)

In the Confused State of CA

A caterer is regulated and permitted by the local health Department. A caterer is a person, business, or food facility that prepares, transports, and serves food at public and/or private events. The food is stored and prepared in an approved, permitted, permanent food facility, regulated under the California Retail Food Code (CRFC) through an annual health permit. There are two types of caterers:

Type 1: A fixed restaurant facility that also caters. This facility holds a health permit that allows catering (i.e., the permit should designate the facility as a caterer). Prior to any catering, the restaurant is required to submit a separate plan review of the catering operation for review and approval by this Department.

Type 2: A caterer who utilizes a permitted kitchen, provides a written agreement for use of that kitchen, and obtains a catering permit. The caterer is required to submit a complete plan review of the catering operation for review and approval by this Division prior to obtaining a health permit and beginning operation.The caterer is required, among other things, to submit a "Verification of Commissary" form.

A caterer is required to prepare all food at an approved food establishment, with the exception of barbeque. If a caterer is preparing and serving food all day at a public event (e.g., a booth at the County Fair), the operation is then a Temporary Food Facility, requiring a different health permit and permit fee.

http://www.edcgov.us/emd/envhealth/pdf/CalCode.pdf


----------



## peach (Jul 3, 2010)

often times a caterer just needs a place to warm things up (usually a chafing dish of some kind).

If they COOK, it's a commercial kitchen.


----------



## Mac (Aug 31, 2011)

Way down here at the bottom.....

Today I got an inquiry from a catering business that prepares food and delivers to event locations. they would like to expand from a too small location. There will bo no food consumption on premises, a small commercial kitchen, stockroom, and rest room.

What occupancy would you assign to them?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 31, 2011)

F-1............. Imho


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 31, 2011)

We get them all the time, especially with day cares and elementary schools.  I use the IMC definitions for appliances and bi-product production where Type I and Type II hoods are required.  If no hoods are required, it is then a catering kitchen.  A Type II hood is required for even a domestic range, unless it can be documented that the mechanical system can handle the extra steam/vapors generated, and no preparation of grease laden foods is permitted (usually requires signage to indicate limits of usage).


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2011)

f-1 sounds good


----------



## icondrive (Sep 27, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> We get them all the time, especially with day cares and elementary schools.  I use the IMC definitions for appliances and bi-product production where Type I and Type II hoods are required.  If no hoods are required, it is then a catering kitchen.  A Type II hood is required for even a domestic range, unless it can be documented that the mechanical system can handle the extra steam/vapors generated, and no preparation of grease laden foods is permitted (usually requires signage to indicate limits of usage).


F1 works best


----------

